# LF: Tank Mates for My Aro



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for something nice to go with my Arowana. Must be 8inches ++. Reason being I have a monster 14inch Mono Pbass that will most likely eat something smaller.

thanks 

beN


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 25"+ marble sailfin catfish.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got 2 large tinfoil barbs and a large syno euruptus. All for $20


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> I got a 25"+ marble sailfin catfish.


My gf would kill Me if I brought home that sucker EL! Lol you got anything with color?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pair of kelberi pbass would do it!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i thought u wanted to keep those Mike??? Those are sure nice.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 8" giant bumble bee catfish.

and a bunch of 3" albino pacu if you want to grow them out.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey charles! hows things? Hate to say, but i cant do the "grow out" thing anymore  . to many tanks lol. I did some research on the bumble bee cat, thought about it, but then came to realize a Tigrinus would be much cooler . This tank only needs one cat. What I did miss out on though is one of those Flower Rays. *Drool* Very Tempted @ the time. But maybe in the future instead. Do all Stingrays of different types get along. For example would a Leopoldi get along with a Flower? Id hate to see chunks missing out of their discs.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 6-7 inch _Pseudorous niger _catfish (aka ripsaw cat), perfect condition, gentle giant, very jurrasic looking. I picked it up a while ago from IPU for $80, would be willing to let it go for a bit less.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey theo! sorry dude, my heart is still stuck with a Tigrinus. They are cool cats those Niger Ripsaw's. But Tigs just blow me away.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you still are going to grow out a tig. if you mind paying high for a big one.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh I don't mind. To me it's worth it this time.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a clownknife that's 12 inches and is getting bullied by it's new tankmates (buttikoferi tilapia) so I may have to rehome it...let me know if your looking for one.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd choose a tig over a niger too.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait for the tig!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you need fish to distract aro so you got to get fish that is middle or top swimmer anything on bottom is not gonna do the job.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> you need fish to distract aro so you got to get fish that is middle or top swimmer anything on bottom is not gonna do the job.


where can i find your link again? i want to see your community


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i got whatcha need ....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

The hunt is on (insert Nelson Muntz voice) .... Lol!


----------

